# Finding a cheaper, longer lasting car.



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

So I've been ubering a few weeks and love it. Meet new people and make decent money. Around $500 a week before gas. 

My current car is a 2007 Saturn Ion, getting up there in miles and age. So I am looking to replace it in about 5 months once I get a little money saved up.

I do uber a side job, I sell on eBay full time so I drive...A LOT. In fact with uber factored in I am estimating I will put 50k miles a year on a car. 

So I am looking for something that will easily go 300,000 miles. Try to get the most longevity per price point as well as decent MPG.

I have it narrowed down to the Honda Civic, Toyota Corolla, Prius and Yaris as well as Nissan Versa Note.

However the Prius can net a battery replacement sometime within that 300,000 miles, which costs around $2,000, so if that occurs it will obviously add to the total cost.
I like the Corolla, but right now used they are insanely expensive. 
I like the Yaris, because it is cheaper obviously, but for some odd reason does not get the HWY MPG of the Corolla.
But..the Yaris can be had for around 1500-2000 dollars cheaper than a Corolla.
To give an idea of how "overpriced" Corollas are around here, a 2010 with 75k on the clock is an easy $10,000.
That's insane for an almost 10 year old car than can be purchased new for $18,700 

Does anyone have any advice? Thanks


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Run the ion until the wheels fall off then reconsider whether you want to keep doing rideshare. 

If so, keep your eyes open for an old person's car that got used very little.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

300000-70000= 210000miles 
$10000/210000= About a nickel a mile

That dosent sound too bad to me


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Run the ion until the wheels fall off then reconsider whether you want to keep doing rideshare.
> 
> If so, keep your eyes open for an old person's car that got used very little.


The issue with the Ion is that is absolutely sucks in winter time. I have a SUV for winter driving, but the Ion has no traction control or ABS. It will slip and slide all over the place with brand new tires. 
So I want to replace it before next winter.
Alot of people seem to not like Uber, even people who do Uber, but I love driving as it is, and the area I live in has nice people and a low crime rate.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> So I've been ubering a few weeks and love it. Meet new people and make decent money. Around $500 a week before gas.
> 
> My current car is a 2007 Saturn Ion, getting up there in miles and age. So I am looking to replace it in about 5 months once I get a little money saved up.
> 
> ...


If you've only been at this a few weeks, you should wait until you have at least a few months of experience before you think about whether you want to do this over the long term. Spend some time reading posts here and try searching for older threads on topics that are important. For many people, this is difficult to justify financially unless you're pretty careful about how you do it.

You have to make sure you're figuring your costs properly before you know how much you're really making. Saying that you're making $500 before gas doesn't mean anything until you accurately figure how much you're spending on gas, other operating costs, how much mileage you're putting on your car, how many hours you're spending driving to make that money, etc. Just as a rough example, if you grossed $500 but spent $100 on gas, and worked 40 hours, you're making $10 an hour at best, and you haven't even figured vehicle depreciation in yet.

I also wouldn't assume that _any_ car can _easily_ go 300,000 miles. Uber driving tends to be _much_ harder on a car than the kind of highway miles the ordinary person might put on his or her car going to work. _Many_ more people -- hundreds and hundreds and hundreds -- will be getting in and out, slamming doors, putting wear and tear on the seats, etc. There might be lots of city miles, much more braking, bumpy city streets with pot holes, etc.

I guess I'll also just point out that you say you expect to put 50K miles on in a year, and you're thinking about a car that will go 300K miles. If you buy one that already has 100K on it, are you thinking you'll be doing this for 4 years? According to Uber itself, 66% of drivers quit within 6 months; other statistics show that 96% quit within a year. The truth is that no one really knows whether Uber will even exist in a couple of years. I'm assuming that you're aware that they've hemorraged an estimated 6 billion dollars so far, and it's not clear whether there's any light at the end of the tunnel, or whether that's just an oncoming train.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

The regular Nissan Versa Sedan would be my choice. Cheap, you can find 1-2 year old rental fleet “loaded” models for $8k with 40,000 miles on them. They have a huge back seat. 30-40mpg. 

I was going that route this time until I found a smoking deal on a hybrid.


----------



## Hybrid_Rolla (Dec 12, 2018)

Maintain your current car and it will last you the distance. Don’t skimp on services. With the amount of travel if you’re hauling furniture and heavy loads you’re subjecting the vehicle to severe operating conditions and should be servicing it twice as frequently as such. It’s not just oil and filters - it’s tyre rotation, alignments; suspension brushings, etc. fix anything that’s due for time or age before they cause a breakdown and end up a liability for you.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Like others have said, seriously, run the Saturn into the ground. If you miss a few nights because of snow so be it. It’s all about the Benjamins. Put a little away so when the Saturn is a burning pile on the side of the road, you pay cash for something.

Don’t even think of a Yaris, not enough room and the pax will feel like they are in a clown car, NG. Despite what you may hear, same thing for the Versa, although it’s roomier than it looks.

Corolla is a decent car but not ideal.

Others will have reasons to disagree but my choice would be either the Prius or the Civic. Focus on the money. Even though the Prius may need a battery eventually the gas mileage still makes it worthwhile if you do the math. If not the Prius, the Civic has more room in the back than the Corolla and a better drive. Of course it’s an opinion and you will shortly see posts that I don’t know what I’m talking about!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> The regular Nissan Versa Sedan would be my choice. Cheap, you can find 1-2 year old rental fleet "loaded" models for $8k with 40,000 miles on them. They have a huge back seat. 30-40mpg.
> 
> I was going that route this time until I found a smoking deal on a hybrid.


Nissa


Uberdise said:


> So I've been ubering a few weeks and love it. Meet new people and make decent money. Around $500 a week before gas.
> 
> My current car is a 2007 Saturn Ion, getting up there in miles and age. So I am looking to replace it in about 5 months once I get a little money saved up.
> 
> ...


Lyft is doing away with subcompact cars and there's a nice chance Uber will follow suit. Budget for something bigger with that being said Civic, Corolla, Prius. There is a reason they loss value slowly as they age.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Like others have said, seriously, run the Saturn into the ground. If you miss a few nights because of snow so be it. It's all about the Benjamins. Put a little away so when the Saturn is a burning pile on the side of the road, you pay cash for something.
> 
> Don't even think of a Yaris, not enough room and the pax will feel like they are in a clown car, NG. Despite what you may hear, same thing for the Versa, although it's roomier than it looks.
> 
> ...


Nissan Versa sedan (not the note), has a roomier interior then many mid size sedans from the late 90s early 00s. Much larger than the Subaru Legacy I used to run.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Stay away from the JATCO CVT transmissions, they are junk which all Nissans have. I had a 2013 Nissan Altima and had the CVT transmission fail at 48k miles and I followed the maintence schedule exactly with having the fluid changed out at 30k. Not all fail of course but there are a lot of horror stories about them and I wouldn’t take the chance. Luckily it was under the extended warranty and they rebuilt it. Just google who uses a JATCO transmission and stay away from them. They just told me on Friday they are totaling the Nissan Altima from the accident I had so I am car hunting now. New car won’t have a JATCO CVT for sure. I am actually worried about any CVT transmission when doing Rideshare. About the only CVT I would trust is the one in the Prius as it seems tried and true and has been out for years and don’t hear many issues with them.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Stay away from the JATCO CVT transmissions, they are junk which all Nissans have. I had a 2013 Nissan Altima and had the CVT transmission fail at 48k miles and I followed the maintence schedule exactly with having the fluid changed out at 30k. Not all fail of course but there are a lot of horror stories about them and I wouldn't take the chance. Luckily it was under the extended warranty and they rebuilt it. Just google who uses a JATCO transmission and stay away from them. They just told me on Friday they are totaling the Nissan Altima from the accident I had so I am car hunting now. New car won't have a JATCO CVT for sure. I am actually worried about any CVT transmission when doing Rideshare. About the only CVT I would trust is the one in the Prius as it seems tried and true and has been out for years and don't hear many issues with them.


Buy Toyota if you want a good transmission with a good engine to match... go away you're making too much sense.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Stay away from the JATCO CVT transmissions, they are junk which all Nissans have. I had a 2013 Nissan Altima and had the CVT transmission fail at 48k miles and I followed the maintence schedule exactly with having the fluid changed out at 30k. Not all fail of course but there are a lot of horror stories about them and I wouldn't take the chance. Luckily it was under the extended warranty and they rebuilt it. Just google who uses a JATCO transmission and stay away from them. They just told me on Friday they are totaling the Nissan Altima from the accident I had so I am car hunting now. New car won't have a JATCO CVT for sure. I am actually worried about any CVT transmission when doing Rideshare. About the only CVT I would trust is the one in the Prius as it seems tried and true and has been out for years and don't hear many issues with them.


"_only CVT I would trust is the one in the Prius as it seems tried and true and has been out for years and don't hear many issues with them."_

With good reason, prius is an electronic CVT. Others are vacuum


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I am leaning towards the 2014 or 2015 Toyota Camry the style is nice and it’s roomy. Gas milage isn’t bad, not as good as the Prius of course but since it’s my rideshare and personal car I want to be comfortable. Even though rideshare pay isn’t all that great and I just do it on the side I feel the back seat of a Prius is to small if 3 people have to sit back there. I know most rideshare drivers don’t care about PAX comfort and I understand if you do it full time 50 miles per gallon around town is awesome.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm a big fan of Hondas. If those are your choices go with the Civic. Certified preowned with around 30K already on it should be affordable and it should last to at least 200k if you take care of it. It should come with a bit of a warranty but you will blow through that in about 2 months.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I would get an older Honda with a traditional automatic transmission. Most of the new Honda’s are coming with a CVT now and it’s a new CVT so it doesn’t have a track record yet.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm thinking of saving $3-4k and getting a loan on a 2010 or newer Prius.
I could then sell the Ion for $1500 and put it towards the loan.
So if I could find a decent Prius for $10k, I could knock off about $5,000 in cash/selling my car and then finance the rest.
If I "run the ion into the ground" as others have mentioned, it would be worth maybe $500.
I just gone done putting $300 into the front end.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

If you financed 7-8k and stretch it out years you could probably make the monthly payment in a day or two with rideshare.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> If you financed 7-8k and stretch it out years you could probably make the monthly payment in a day or two with rideshare.


I would rather pay it off ASAP. My credit is not the greatest, and the last time I looked at getting a loan, the "Best" interest rate was 22%.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> I would rather pay it off ASAP. My credit is not the greatest, and the last time I looked at getting a loan, the "Best" interest rate was 22%.


Sorry to hear that man, I just got approved by my credit union for a 4.99% used car loan.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Ya in this day and age, doesn't matter how much money you make, the Fico is all they give a crap about. 
They used to approve pretty much anyone if they brought home $350 or more a week.
Banks have gotten super tight with lending.

I own a Nissan Rogue with the "junk" CVT. I thought about using it for Uber, but it only gets around 15 in the city.

What are people's thoughts here on the car rental or whatever for uber, or is that only in certain markets? 
Sure you pay more, but at least they maintain it and you don't have any depreciation to worry about.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I believe a few of the vehicles you mentioned are considered sub compact and not allowed on Uber....
If you're debating on a hybrid, I in strongly suggest you see the cost of repaving the hybrid battery


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

My 2012 Nissan Altima is still rolling. CVT trannies are definitely a concern. But, because their reputation is known primarily as always suspect, you might be able to pick up a bargain 2013 or newer. I understand the fluid cooling capacity was increased starting that year.
I purchased my 2012 with 36,000 miles @ $13,500. I've put on 95,000 miles...7,800 rides. CVT hanging in there. I had a trans fluid overheated problem, but, changing fluid at dealer fixed it. Be sure to have a dealer mechanic do it cuz they have equipment that sucks all fluid out.
On the positive side for this CVT; it makes acceleration off the line a winner...it really leaps when I need it. I drive the Strip in Las Vegas where maximum maneuverability is a very useful tool.
That being said; I keep my fingers crossed on transmission health. 
The Altima has a very large trunk, so if airport trips are in your daily runs...it's important. The 2.5S and above trim package have premium sound package...very outstanding.
I run Mobil 1 full synthetic oil and nitrogen (Costco) in the tires. 
My cars value has sunk like a rock so it is imperative to nurse max miles before it is done. Part of the reason the value dives on these cars is that millions have been manufactured...they are everywhere. Somebody told me they are the number one car in terms of volume made...I don't know if true or not. But, that is also a reason why you might score an excellent price on one. Once people find out about the suspect transmission...they want to rid themselves of a potential problem. 
I have heard the Altimas can go 300,000 miles...I hope so cuz mine now has 131,500. 
When driving, avoid jerky jackrabbit starts which is difficult due to nature of this transmission. 
The Altimas are an enigma with that CVT. So far so good with mine.
You should be able to negotiate a bargain given their questionable reputation and huge numbers for sale. They're a gamble so get a good price.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Of course it's an opinion and you will shortly see posts that I don't know what I'm talking about!


You clearly don't know what you're talking about


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Like others have said, seriously, run the Saturn into the ground. If you miss a few nights because of snow so be it. It's all about the Benjamins. Put a little away so when the Saturn is a burning pile on the side of the road, you pay cash for something.
> 
> Don't even think of a Yaris, not enough room and the pax will feel like they are in a clown car, NG. Despite what you may hear, same thing for the Versa, although it's roomier than it looks.
> 
> ...


As this wise man said "Focus on the money"

I drive something you would never consider. A 2005 Taurus. It's a tough workhorse that cost me 2K to buy with cash. For the difference in price between it and a 10K car that gets really good MPH, I can buy a helluva lot of gas. And it's great in the snow and ice.

And I get paid the same per mile as someone that paid a ton of money for their cars.

And just an FYI. 4.95 on Uber. 4.97 on Lyft.

Don't get sucked in believing cars are anything more than a tool.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

4 years...200,000 miles....XL

2011 Hyundai Santa Fe....

Good Luck!

Rakos








PS. Damn automated phone...sheesh


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Nothing short of a "peddle car" will guarentee an expense free-profit filled adventure in rideshare.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> As this wise man said "Focus on the money"
> 
> I drive something you would never consider. A 2005 Taurus. It's a tough workhorse that cost me 2K to buy with cash. For the difference in price between it and a 10K car that gets really good MPH, I can buy a helluva lot of gas. And it's great in the snow and ice.
> 
> ...


Won't that get aged out soon?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> Won't that get aged out soon?


In Vegas it's 15 years for Uber and 10 for Lyft.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> In Vegas it's 15 years for Uber and 10 for Lyft.


Same here. But I want to find at least a 2010 so I can drive it for at least 5 years.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> The issue with the Ion is that is absolutely sucks in winter time. I have a SUV for winter driving, but the Ion has no traction control or ABS. It will slip and slide all over the place with brand new tires.
> So I want to replace it before next winter.
> Alot of people seem to not like Uber, even people who do Uber, but I love driving as it is, and the area I live in has nice people and a low crime rate.


It was built with abs
Try putting better tires on for the winter... Not all seasons


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> Same here. But I want to find at least a 2010 so I can drive it for at least 5 years.


I take it you don't drive for Lyft?


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I take it you don't drive for Lyft?


Never tried it. Other PAX told me it's not very popular here.



Juggalo9er said:


> It was built with abs
> Try putting better tires on for the winter... Not all seasons


ABS was an option for my car, sadly. It was only standard on the redline. I've had the whole front end apart, no ABS sensors. I've slid 20-25 feet on ice before going 10mph, it's not fun.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> So I've been ubering a few weeks and love it. Meet new people and make decent money. Around $500 a week before gas.
> 
> My current car is a 2007 Saturn Ion, getting up there in miles and age. So I am looking to replace it in about 5 months once I get a little money saved up.
> 
> ...


I recommend you buy a white Pontiac Aztek. You make millions easy.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

If you go with the subcompacts be aware that Lyft is no longer signing up new drivers with subcompacts. Corollas are OK still but Yaris probably aren't from what I understand.

I would go with something used. I have a Corolla and it is excellent. It's at about 100k miles after 2.5 years of rideshare. I feel it will easily last to 200,000 if I keep doing this. 

IMO rideshare no longer pays enough to justify a new car. You should probably look for something reliable for as close to $5,000 (or below) as possible yet will likely last you at least 2-3 more years full time. That's going to be tough but it can be done (or very close to $5000). Just don't be in a hurry and wait for that perfect deal to appear. Usually to get a great deal like this you will have to go through a private Craigslist type seller.

If Corollas are ridiculously priced in your area it is always possible to buy something outside your area and either have it shipped or go get it yourself.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> Never tried it. Other PAX told me it's not very popular here.
> 
> 
> ABS was an option for my car, sadly. It was only standard on the redline. I've had the whole front end apart, no ABS sensors. I've slid 20-25 feet on ice before going 10mph, it's not fun.


My Cruze doesn't have cruise control ...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> My 2012 Nissan Altima is still rolling. CVT trannies are definitely a concern.


The Nissan CVTs are trouble but from what I understand the Toyota CVTs are considered Okay with few exceptions. The only problem is they cost a lot to replace if yours goes out.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> If you go with the subcompacts be aware that Lyft is no longer signing up new drivers with subcompacts. Corollas are OK still but Yaris probably aren't from what I understand.
> 
> I would go with something used. I have a Corolla and it is excellent. It's at about 100k miles after 2.5 years of rideshare. I feel it will easily last to 200,000 if I keep doing this.
> 
> ...


I will see what is out there when the time comes. I am a shade tree mechanic and helped my fiance's mother find a used car, the amount of people pawning off issues and lying about it is sad. "Oh it just needs a $50 sensor". No...it needs a whole new cylinder head.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Rakos said:


> 4 years...200,000 miles....XL
> 
> 2011 Hyundai Santa Fe....
> 
> ...


I didn't know Santa fe has a third row seat.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

100hoursuber said:


> I didn't know Santa fe has a third row seat.


Some do...mine does...8>)

As Gomer Pyle would say....

SURPRISE...SURPRISE...SURPRISE...8>)








Rakos


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Uberdise said:


> I will see what is out there when the time comes. I am a shade tree mechanic and helped my fiance's mother find a used car, the amount of people pawning off issues and lying about it is sad. "Oh it just needs a $50 sensor". No...it needs a whole new cylinder head.


That makes it even easier for you. You have a better chance at finding a true deal than someone who doesn't know a lot about cars. I bought an old Camry long ago for $480 once from a private seller. The Camry lasted until 250,000 miles (another three years) until I stupidly (I was young and dumb) drove it with a failing (leaking) water pump in an emergency thinking I could keep refilling it. It had a problem with the brake and taillights and the guy just wanted to be done with it, thus the deal. I fixed that up and it was great.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Rakos said:


> Some do...mine does...8>)
> 
> As Gomer Pyle would say....
> 
> ...


Is he/She your baby?. How old is your baby. So cute.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> Ya in this day and age, doesn't matter how much money you make, the Fico is all they give a crap about.
> They used to approve pretty much anyone if they brought home $350 or more a week.
> Banks have gotten super tight with lending.
> 
> ...


Buy a one owner old Camry. If you can't find it, then Hyundai or Honda.

If it is in great condition, pay little extra . Always do full diagnostic with compression testing included, extra 75$ cost for diagnostic well worth it,


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

100hoursuber said:


> Is he/She your baby?. How old is your baby. So cute.


Actually...this is a pic...

Of what happens when you...

Drive too long for Uber...8>O

She was hospitalized for months...

Thank the Uber gods she is alright now...8>)

She is now the poster child...

For this is your brain on drugs...8>)

Don't let this happen to you!

Rakos


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> In Vegas it's 15 years for Uber and 10 for Lyft.


Here it's 15 years for Uber and a 2002 for lyft. I have 1 year left on mine for Uber. At that time I'll sell it for 1,800 ( bought it for 2K) and buy another one that has a two year life span on Uber.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Here it's 15 years for Uber and a 2002 for lyft. I have 1 year left on mine for Uber. At that time I'll sell it for 1,800 ( bought it for 2K) and buy another one that has a two year life span on Uber.
> 
> Rinse and repeat.


Problem with buying $2-$3k cars is usually they need a lot of work.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> Problem with buying $2-$3k cars is usually they need a lot of work.


You need to know about cars little bit and it takes some time to find the right car. You still have to cross your finger buying used cars whether it costs 20000 or 2000.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> Problem with buying $2-$3k cars is usually they need a lot of work.


True. I have that ability. I also do most of my own work.

It's not for everyone. But if you know s good mechanic that can help you when you find one (and they are out there) and shop aggressively, it is doable.

This isn't for everyone, it's how I do it.

And I get paid the same as folks that spend 10k, 15k and 20k more.

Just sayin.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

100hoursuber said:


> You need to know about cars little bit and it takes some time to find the right car. You still have to cross your finger buying used cars whether it costs 20000 or 2000.


There are too many variables at play to consider what the better purchase is. 
You also have to consider lost income from having the car worked on, if you do it yourself or have it done, unless you have another vehicle you can use in the time being.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> If you financed 7-8k and stretch it out years you could probably make the monthly payment in a day or two with rideshare.


96% of the drivers quit in a year. Why would you EVER consider payments with Uber as the main repayment? How many 'HALP! I've been deactivated!' thread a week get posted???


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> 96% of the drivers quit in a year. Why would you EVER consider payments with Uber as the main repayment? How many 'HALP! I've been deactivated!' thread a week get posted???


I find that 96% figure a little hard to believe. Probably people who downloaded the app and never drove. 
Then there are people who gripe they make only $3-$5 an hour doing Uber. HOW? 
I made $18.75 an hour last week with tips. Granted..I didn't take gas out of that..but still.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Uberdise said:


> Then there are people who gripe they make only $3-$5 an hour doing Uber. HOW?
> I made $18.75 an hour last week with tips. Granted..I didn't take gas out of that..but still.


It varies heavily depending on your area.


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> I find that 96% figure a little hard to believe. Probably people who downloaded the app and never drove.
> Then there are people who gripe they make only $3-$5 an hour doing Uber. HOW?
> I made $18.75 an hour last week with tips. Granted..I didn't take gas out of that..but still.


I'm 1 and half year.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> a 2010 or newer Prius.


Some of the 2010s burn oil quicker than fuel, look for 2011 or newer.



Drivincrazy said:


> I run Mobil 1 full synthetic oil and nitrogen (Costco) in the tires.


Why you putting top shelf oil in your tires?



BigRedDriver said:


> For the difference in price between it and a 10K car that gets really good MPH


You dont need a race car to drive for Uber



BigRedDriver said:


> And I get paid the same as folks that spend 10k


I spent 10k and although you get paid the same as me the profits are not the same. I drive about 1000 a week and gas is $3.15 here. I save about $65 a week in fuel compared to the Chevrolet Cruze I had before. Its different for everyone just calculate your own numbers and do what makes the most sense for your situation. Obviously if you need to pay 22% APR on the loan you need to put that in your calculator as well....


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

100hoursuber said:


> I'm 1 and half year.
> View attachment 303499


11 trips in 66 hours?


----------



## 100hoursuber (Mar 6, 2019)

The Texan said:


> 11 trips in 66 hours?














The Texan said:


> 11 trips in 66 hours?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdise said:


> So I've been ubering a few weeks and love it. Meet new people and make decent money. Around $500 a week before gas.
> 
> My current car is a 2007 Saturn Ion, getting up there in miles and age. So I am looking to replace it in about 5 months once I get a little money saved up.
> 
> ...


With a prius you can " remanufacture" batteries

Replace only dead cells on a hybrid battery if car has over 150,000 miles on it.

You can do this yourself with an electrical meter. And put a hybrid battery back in running shape for a couple of hundred dollars.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> With a prius you can " remanufacture" batteries
> 
> Replace only dead cells on a hybrid battery if car has over 150,000 miles on it.
> 
> You can do this yourself with an electrical meter. And put a hybrid battery back in running shape for a couple of hundred dollars.


Don't the voltage of the replacement cell have to match the others?


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> 96% of the drivers quit in a year. Why would you EVER consider payments with Uber as the main repayment? How many 'HALP! I've been deactivated!' thread a week get posted???





Uberdise said:


> I find that 96% figure a little hard to believe. Probably people who downloaded the app and never drove.
> Then there are people who gripe they make only $3-$5 an hour doing Uber. HOW?
> I made $18.75 an hour last week with tips. Granted..I didn't take gas out of that..but still.


You got factor the gas and wear n tear on your car,the dead miles. After that you could be making 10 to 12 hr.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/761436520/overview/


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

Do yourself a favor sell the Rogue and by a decent set of winter tires. Pretty much any car with winter tires will do everything better in the snow than an "SUV" with all seasons.

Keep driving the Ion for now. Winter is pretty much over so you shouldn't have to worry about snow to much longer. Give it a few months and see if you still want to take on a car payment to drive for Uber. Also you might find that you want a car that's a bit bigger.

My 07 Camry Hybrid gets about 38 mpg without much effort and goes anywhere in the snow. In the snow fuel economy drops some. We got just over 8 inches last week. I drove all night until the storm was over then got home drove through the wall of snow the plows left for me and right up my driveway no issue.

Camry hybrids have a slightly different versions of the 2.4l gas engine that's in the regular Camry and can easily be driven with a failed hybrid battery.

I'm at 188k with 0 major issues. Only thing I've done outside of basic maintenance was replace a wheel bearing. There's a reason they use them as taxis in NYC.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a different thought process for rideshare. In my opinion, a well maintained premium vehicle will outlast things like Camry or Prius. There is a lot of lore about how much more it costs to repair, but my experience has been that if you are comfortable with a wrench, you can do things like brakes, water pumps, etc., pretty easily, and that parts are easy enough to find at reasonable prices. 

I look for a solid car at a price i can afford in cash. The car i drive now i got for less than a 10th the cost of a new model, and it had under 100k on it. This means, no finance payments, and depreciation is not a concern. And, i have no reason to believe this car isn't going to last 300k or more. The repairs so far, after 2 years of ownership, have been waterpump/thermostat, brakes, aux water pump, heater control valve, and tires. Other maintenance items have been plugs, coils, and filters. All tolled, $8,200 total cost of ownership. And people compliment the car often. I am not sure even a camry would have been as affordable. Of course, if i had to rely on a mechanic, these costs would have been higher.

In my experience, yhe best bargains aren't necessarily the most obvious.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

If you have a perfectly running vehicle with no mechanical faults and it has treated you well... I see no reason why you have to change it out for something you think you need but only really want. I want to drive around in a Roll Royce and do Uberx on it because it has the latest safety features on it and is a rolling tank.

That what I want. Now the realities of what I need for uberx? A vehicle that moves :redface: That all you need. Focus on making $$ stop worrying about shiny toys that brings zero value to you. It why you got a bad credit rating in the first place because you make impulse buys that you can't afford. Just live within ur means and be happy with what you got and use what you got...

You really do not need another vehicle. That the best piece of advice I can give you but enjoy that vehicle you are going to purchase anyways ? Safest option is sticking with the car that working because the next one you buy maybe someone lemon. Couple of month down the line you find out the vehicles a lemon and worth zero because it has major problems that going to cost many thousands of dollars to repair. Wishing you never bought it.

The grass only appears to be greener on the other-side of that shiny sparkling vehicle in reality could be the biggest mistake you make in ur life.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The Texan said:


> 11 trips in 66 hours?


Guessing @100hoursuber has the app on while at home a lot, but doesn't get a ping very often.



Uberdise said:


> I find that 96% figure a little hard to believe. Probably people who downloaded the app and never drove.
> Then there are people who gripe they make only $3-$5 an hour doing Uber. HOW?
> I made $18.75 an hour last week with tips. Granted..I didn't take gas out of that..but still.


Do you live in a college town? Madison in the summertime is pretty much $3-5 an hour during the day.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> The issue with the Ion is that is absolutely sucks in winter time. I have a SUV for winter driving, but the Ion has no traction control or ABS. It will slip and slide all over the place with brand new tires.


Sounds like you bought all season tires for heavy winter driving.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Nitrogen does basically nothing for your tires.... The most of what we breathe is nitrogen



NWNJ said:


> Do yourself a favor sell the Rogue and by a decent set of winter tires. Pretty much any car with winter tires will do everything better in the snow than an "SUV" with all seasons.
> 
> Keep driving the Ion for now. Winter is pretty much over so you shouldn't have to worry about snow to much longer. Give it a few months and see if you still want to take on a car payment to drive for Uber. Also you might find that you want a car that's a bit bigger.
> 
> ...


2017 Cruze expressway I get 44 mpg city I get 34


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> In my opinion, a well maintained premium vehicle will outlast things like Camry or Prius.


There is a reason why you see a lot of fleets using the Prius and not BMW.



UberBeemer said:


> And, i have no reason to believe this car isn't going to last 300k or more. The repairs so far, after 2 years of ownership, have been waterpump/thermostat, brakes, aux water pump, heater control valve, and tires. Other maintenance items have been plugs, coils, and filters. All tolled, $8,200 total cost of ownership.


If it lasts 300k and you are getting 24 MPG vs 48 MPG then it will use 12,500 gallons of PREMIUM ($3.02) fuel vs 6,250 gallons of regular fuel ($2.47). That car will cost over $22K more than a Prius just in fuel.

On the other hand your back probably feels much better after a 10 hour shift.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

In Europe you see plenty of Benz, Audi, BMW as cabs. And since i am not financing or worried about resale, the extra fuel cost is worth the trade-off. And yes, by back and rump aren't numb at the end of the day. I'm not trying to convince you. But you don't have to drive a small, cheap car. You can drive a more upscale (not necessarily a german luxury) car if you shop well enough, and avoid financing. Another area where this strategy saves me money is insurance. Its worked for me since 2015. And i would rather be in a high quality car after its hit 300k, than the Prius you mention. Plus the real reason fleets are made up of prius or camry is cost. Fleets are going to pick something less expensive. It makes sense. But for a rideshare vehicle, i prefer not to follow the fleet.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Bbonez said:


> There is a reason why you see a lot of fleets using the Prius and not BMW.
> 
> If it lasts 300k and you are getting 24 MPG vs 48 MPG then it will use 12,500 gallons of PREMIUM ($3.02) fuel vs 6,250 gallons of regular fuel ($2.47). That car will cost over $22K more than a Prius just in fuel.
> 
> On the other hand your back probably feels much better after a 10 hour shift.


That's the thing. People don't look at the total cost, they look at the initial purchase price.

Even if I didn't do uber, I would still be driving 25,000 miles a year on the car. 
Which if I drove 200,000 miles on top of a car with 100,000 miles, I would use 8333 gallons of gas on the 24 combined my Saturn gets.
If I drove a Prius, I would be using 4166. 
That gas savings alone is over $9900


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> That's the thing. People don't look at the total cost, they look at the initial purchase price.
> 
> Even if I didn't do uber, I would still be driving 25,000 miles a year on the car.
> Which if I drove 200,000 miles on top of a car with 100,000 miles, I would use 8333 gallons of gas on the 24 combined my Saturn gets.
> ...


Without factoring in maintenance, this is true


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NWNJ said:


> I'm at 188k with 0 major issues. Only thing I've done outside of basic maintenance was replace a wheel bearing. There's a reason they use them as taxis in NYC.


312k on my '07 Camry Hybrid. No issues apart from the suspension has got a little crashy and boomy over the potholes.

To OP: avoid anything American, Italian and especially German. They're endless money pits. Check out Scotty Kilmer's YouTube channel - he gives car advice and it's free of BS and error.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> In Europe you see plenty of Benz, Audi, BMW as cabs. And since i am not financing or worried about resale, the extra fuel cost is worth the trade-off. And yes, by back and rump aren't numb at the end of the day. I'm not trying to convince you. But you don't have to drive a small, cheap car. You can drive a more upscale (not necessarily a german luxury) car if you shop well enough, and avoid financing. Another area where this strategy saves me money is insurance. Its worked for me since 2015. And i would rather be in a high quality car after its hit 300k, than the Prius you mention. Plus the real reason fleets are made up of prius or camry is cost. Fleets are going to pick something less expensive. It makes sense. But for a rideshare vehicle, i prefer not to follow the fleet.


My friend owns a benz. Some parts on that car are easily 5 times the cost of a Toyota or Chevy part.
That is the reason why older benz's are cheap in comparison to how much they cost new.


The Gift of Fish said:


> 312k on my '07 Camry Hybrid. No issues apart from the suspension has got a little crashy and boomy over the potholes.
> 
> To OP: avoid anything American, Italian and especially German. They're endless money pits. Check out Scotty Kilmer's YouTube channel - he gives car advice and it's free of BS and error.


Your in a 12 year old hybrid and you haven't done anything to the hybrid battery? 
Does it still hold a charge and whatnot?
Toyota is rolling out a Corolla Hybrid this year, I wonder if it will kill the Prius?
Does the engine use any oil?
Thanks


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> So I've been ubering a few weeks and love it. Meet new people and make decent money. Around $500 a week before gas.
> 
> My current car is a 2007 Saturn Ion, getting up there in miles and age. So I am looking to replace it in about 5 months once I get a little money saved up.
> 
> ...


Yaris, is a sub-compact, too small. Not sure if using a Yaris, will affect your driver rating in the long run???? Another factor to consider. :coolio::coolio::coolio::coolio:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> Your in a 12 year old hybrid and you haven't done anything to the hybrid battery?Does it still hold a charge and whatnot?


It was changed at 120,000 miles under warranty by Toyota. If you're in a CARB state (California is one) then by law hybrid batteries are covered up to 10 years or 150,000 miles. So buying a car with around 100,000 miles is a good idea. If the battery is going to go then it'll likely go before 150,000 and the newer batteries seem to last a long time. The current hybrid battery in my car has 192,000 miles on it and it still holds a good charge. The specs for the car are that the battery should be able to propel the car 2 miles with a full battery. I tested mine and it drives the car 1.7 miles. Lower than new, of course, but still works fine. And the mpg is still high for this model - 39 on the highway and 35 in town.


> Does the engine use any oil?


Yes, that 2.4 engine is known for consuming oil. However, mine's a good one. It uses about 1 quart between 5,000 mile oil changes. I do an oil change per month and a quart of oil costs me $3, so the oil consumption costs me an extra $3 per month. It's not an issue for me.


> Toyota is rolling out a Corolla Hybrid this year, I wonder if it will kill the Prius?


Probably not; they're different cars aimed at different segments of the market.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Well so far I am convinced on the Prius.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

2015 Yaris owner here. 110,000 trouble free miles. $15 to fill it up. Very cheap to maintain.

The reason why highway mileage sucks is because of the ancient automatic transmission - only 4 speed (although since its ancient all gremlins are worked out so it won't break down). 

If you're buying a new Yaris - make sure to get a hatch since Toyota makes it. Yaris iA sedan is actually made by Mazda.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> With a prius you can " remanufacture" batteries
> 
> Replace only dead cells on a hybrid battery if car has over 150,000 miles on it.
> 
> You can do this yourself with an electrical meter. And put a hybrid battery back in running shape for a couple of hundred dollars.


There's a lot more to it that what you say. Been there done that. Pulled the battery pack and found the weak module ( a lot of work involved there). Ordered a module off eBay that matched the voltage of my good modules, put it in, and reinstalled the pack. All was good for 2 weeks and then another module went bad. Figured this would be an ongoing thing so I started looking online for sellers of packs. Fount Green Tec Auto in Dallas that advertised a pack with all new modules for $2500 4 year warranty with unlimited miles. Pulled mine and drove the 175 miles to buy it. Got it home and pulled the cover off and lo and behold they were all used modules. Returned it for a full refund. Wound up getting a pack from the local Toyota dealership for $2100 which included tax. And yes they were all new modules. That was 3 years and 55,000 miles ago and no problems since.

Long story short. Yes batteries can be reconditioned to get a bit more life out of them. But when it takes many hours to get to that bad battery or module it's not worth it. Only Toyota can sell new battery packs. They will not sell individual modules.

BTW there's 27 modules in a battery pack.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

BCS DRIVER said:


> There's a lot more to it that what you say. Been there done that. Pulled the battery pack and found the weak module ( a lot of work involved there). Ordered a module off eBay that matched the voltage of my good modules, put it in, and reinstalled the pack. All was good for 2 weeks and then another module went bad. Figured this would be an ongoing thing so I started looking online for sellers of packs. Fount Green Tec Auto in Dallas that advertised a pack with all new modules for $2500 4 year warranty with unlimited miles. Pulled mine and drove the 175 miles to buy it. Got it home and pulled the cover off and lo and behold they were all used modules. Returned it for a full refund. Wound up getting a pack from the local Toyota dealership for $2100 which included tax. And yes they were all new modules. That was 3 years and 55,000 miles ago and no problems since.
> 
> Long story short. Yes batteries can be reconditioned to get a bit more life out of them. But when it takes many hours to get to that bad battery or module it's not worth it. Only Toyota can sell new battery packs. They will not sell individual modules.
> 
> BTW there's 27 modules in a battery pack.


Doesn't the pack weigh like 185 pounds? Sounds like it's a two person job. I mean I could easily lift that..but would not want to drop it or anything.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Uberdise said:


> That is the reason why older benz's are cheap in comparison to how much they cost new.


Yes the luxury cars are much more expensive if you use OEM parts, and dealer labor. Wipers for mine are $75. But online, $30. Front brakes, roughly $1,000 if done at the dealer, half that at an indie shop, and if i do it, i can service 4 wheels with new rotors, pads and sensors under $200.

But the point i made isn't that you all should buy a Benz or BMW. But you should consider whether payments every month are preferable to maybe paying more for gas or an occasional repair, or worrying about miles, depreciation, etc.

If you buy a new prius and make 400 a month payments over 60 months, that's 4800 each year before gas and insurance. I don't see that as an advantage.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Madison in the summertime is pretty much $3-5 an hour during the day.


I think you could probably do better with a lemonade stand that time of year.

In all seriousness, if it's _that_ dead, it's definitely not worth bothering with it.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> So I've been ubering a few weeks and love it. Meet new people and make decent money. Around $500 a week before gas.
> 
> My current car is a 2007 Saturn Ion, getting up there in miles and age. So I am looking to replace it in about 5 months once I get a little money saved up.
> 
> ...


Fact is. You don't make money you just take it out of your car.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> So I've been ubering a few weeks and love it. Meet new people and make decent money. Around $500 a week before gas.
> 
> However the Prius can net a battery replacement sometime within that 300,000 miles, which costs around $2,000, so if that occurs it will obviously add to the total cost.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? Thanks


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> Doesn't the pack weigh like 185 pounds? Sounds like it's a two person job. I mean I could easily lift that..but would not want to drop it or anything.


It's heavy for sure. Don't think it's 185 because my old ass can carry it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

My only advice is stay away from Nissans that have CVT's. They are all junk and just dying to die.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

SatMan said:


>


Yes I watched a lot of those videos. The only catch is those are used, but reconditioned, batteries. Yes you may get a few years out of the pack before 1 module goes bad. Then you're doing it all over again with all the down time it entails even though it's under warranty and won't cost anything but time and a lot of labor. Batteries have a finite life. They cannot be reconditioned to a "like new" state.


----------



## cogtx (Jun 4, 2015)

Think diesel....used 4 cylinder BMW, Mercedes, even the chevy Cruze ....excellent mpgs and engines last forever


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

Don't get me wrong I love BMW. They can go the many hundreds of thousands of miles and my old E36 was likely the best car I will have ever owned. But for more comfortable while doing rideshare a Lexus ES hybrid or Toyota Avalon hybrid is going to be all around less expensive. It might not have that same fun to drive character a BMW does but it's going to be very comfortable, very reliable, and get great gas mileage. No premium fuel or diesel and DEF required.

Diesel lost a little of it's edge when it became more expensive than regular gas anyway. The whole DEF system ads another failure point that is far more common than a hybrid system issue. Just helped my dad replace the DEF pump in his E90 335d. Only about $450 in parts but it's under 100k miles and it's not a rare issue. Dealers want significantly more because BMW considers the pump and tank as one non-serviceable part and will have to replace the whole thing.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Uberdise said:


> However the Prius can net a battery replacement sometime within that 300,000 miles, which costs around $2,000, so if that occurs it will obviously add to the total cost.


Prius battery rarely fails before 300K mark. Do your research. I bought mine 2010 Prius three months ago with 190K miles on it for $4.500. No issues whatsoever! Can easily get 45 mpg. during harsh winter days.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Bulls23 said:


> Prius battery rarely fails before 300K mark. Do your research. I bought mine 2010 Prius three months ago with 190K miles on it for $4.500. No issues whatsoever! Can easily get 45 mpg. during harsh winter days.


Rarely maybe but mine did at 7 years 8 months and 120K miles. Warranty in Texas is 8 years/100K miles. Toyota Corporate refused to help at all.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Have a 2016 Mazda 3. Just pasted 100k. I bought the car new, but at that time had no idea I would be doing ride share like I am. That said, it's been a great car with zero issues so far. Will see what the next 100k bring. I'm putting 40-50k a year on it. The Skyactive has a good transmission and engine. Been very happy with it. I would have gotten the Mazda 6 for the extra leg room if I had known would be doing the ride share like I am.

And if you live where you have snow and winter weather. Get snow tires next year. All season tires are not the same. Snow tires make a HUGE difference. And if where you live is like it is here when it snows, snow days = big money days. I'm about to swap out my snow tires and I expect to be able to use them next winter as well. Going to get 3 winters out of those tires. Well worth the money. Sam's Club / Costco here paid less that $400 for the set. Costs about $60 to get them swapped out. Snow days wife and I make $300-400 easy, more if we want to go nuts and drive longer. It's none stop surge pings when it's snowing. End up declining about 10 pings for every one I accept as don't take the 15+ minute requests and wait for the <5 minute pickups.

Good luck.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Uberdise said:


> Does anyone have any advice? Thanks


Yes, post this in "Vehicles".


----------



## Anthony t fochetta (Jan 12, 2019)

Anybody have any thoughts on chevy cruze? Does anybody drive one?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

We come back to that Maxim: Free markets work, every time they're tried.

I entered the car market in the mid 1970's. Detroit ruled the roads. While dressed up with nice sounding puffery, the message from Detroit was simple: We know what you want. Take what we give you and be thankfull.

Smaller cars? Our research says you want big cars. Fuel efficient cars? There are many technical reasons we can't make cleaner, more efficient cars. Lifespan? 100,000 miles is plenty.

Along came some obscure foreign firms who didn't get the memo. Upstarts with funny names like Toyota and Honda and Mazda. Folks began to discover cars COULD be made that got better mileage and pasted much longer.

The trend continues. Every year Consumer Reports details which cars are most economical and most reliable. Strangely, most of the "best" sell for less than a minivan or Dodge Charger.
Look at CR for details.


----------



## Hungover2ft (Feb 28, 2019)

Prius is good choice and reasonable battery cost is $1500. if you did finance 10k on 36month or whatever.....just make your payment plus extra to pay off faster; therefore, your credit will heal over time. I asked my local Toyota dealer if they seen Prius with over 300k and they confirmed 440k miles on Prius with original battery. Good luck with your ride share journey.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Yes I watched a lot of those videos. The only catch is those are used, but reconditioned, batteries. Yes you may get a few years out of the pack before 1 module goes bad. Then you're doing it all over again with all the down time it entails even though it's under warranty and won't cost anything but time and a lot of labor. Batteries have a finite life. They cannot be reconditioned to a "like new" state.


I don't consider 2 to 4 hours a lot of downtime. And the better you get at it the faster it will go.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

SatMan said:


> I don't consider 2 to 4 hours a lot of downtime. And the better you get at it the faster it will go.


Nor do I. But that down time is contingent is upon having a spare or 2 reconditioned modules on hand. If not then down time is measured in days to order and receive one or more since you can't just run to an auto parts store or the dealer and pick one up.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Nor do I. But that down time is contingent is upon having a spare or 2 reconditioned modules on hand. If not then down time is measured in days to order and receive one or more since you can't just run to an auto parts store or the dealer and pick one up.


WOW, you really don't know how the car works....A module could be completely shot and the car will still run on the battery. In fact, the car could run if the whole damn pack went bad. If you have watched the videos like you said, you would know this *and *know which module or how many are bad....


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

@
*SatMan*

WOW, you really don't know how the car works...

As a retired electronics tech plus having a son who is a Master ASE certified Toyota tech I know exactly how the car works. And yes the car will run with a bad module and associated codes. Is it suitable to use for ride share in that condition? NO!

https://priuschat.com/threads/driving-on-bad-hybrid-battery.160795/"When my original battery threw codes for the first time it only drove for about 10 miles before going into the limp home mode where the HV battery isolates itself (no charging or discharging), the engine runs at high RPM all the time and you accelerate at a snails pace (like about 30 seconds to get to 30MPH). Clearing the codes or stopping/restarting the car resulted in it driving maybe another minute or two before the process started again.

However, when I pulled the battery stats after getting it back home I found the bad module was only putting out ~5v compared to the others doing normal voltages so that module had a serious fault. Depending on the severity of the underlying issue you may can drive it for weeks or months. But you'll always be taking a risk.

It may be that the worst that can happen is you get stuck in limp home like me. If you don't go on long trips or are ok with towing it home, you may be ok trying to milk every last mile out of it. Mine died 800 miles from home so I had to rent a Uhaul and car carrier to bring it back."

"I have seen plenty of customers get stranded when driving on a P0A80.
It's hard to quantify what exactly pushes the battery past the point of no return. Can be when it is cold. Or when it is hot. Or using EV heavily (like when backing up a hill). A high load situation.
I can say that a Prius with P0A80 is no longer reliable. You might be OK one day, but get stranded the next. Have a backup plan ready, even if that means simply keeping a cell phone handy."


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> As a retired electronics tech plus having a son who is a Master ASE certified Toyota tech I know exactly how the car works


Then why are you wasting my time with this comparison with other cars.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Opinions are like fingers; most of us have hands full of them!

Is a certain car a good choice? Only Consumer Reports has the data to back their opinions. You'll find cars sorted by year and model. Quite often, there's quite a difference in their ratings between years, or even trim packages 

Don't guess. Look the car up. Do a CarFax before you buy. Check the recalls and complaints at NHTSA .

Buying a car? Steve Lehto (Lehto's Law) has many helpful videos on YouTube.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

SatMan said:


> Then why are you wasting my time with this comparison with other cars.


Because when someone posts BS.......



SatMan said:


> WOW, you really don't know how the car works....A module could be completely shot and the car will still run on the battery. In fact, the car could run if the whole damn pack went bad. If you have watched the videos like you said, you would know this *and *know which module or how many are bad....


........I sometimes can't resist calling them on it.

Now back to the OP's intent. Besides the need to eventually replace the battery pack, the Prius, especially the Gen 2s ('04 to '09), are a good bet for ride share. Mine has been the most trouble free vehicle I've owned in 50+ years of driving.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

I will probably have to ask my parents to cosign on one when I get some money saved, otherwise the interest would eat me alive.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> I would rather pay it off ASAP. My credit is not the greatest, and the last time I looked at getting a loan, the "Best" interest rate was 22%.


You will be a slave to the car, and that car note. Don't do it! Save enough up to pay cash for a $5,000-$6,000 car. DO NOT FINANCE ANYTHING AT 22% INTEREST RATE!!!


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Hondas and Toyotas are yesterday’s workhorses. Things change and you are all way behind the times. Subaru and Mazda make the best stuff these days. Specific models I would use for ridershare are crosstrek and mazda6.

Probably more expensive compared to others in the class but they are much higher quality cars than what Honda and Toyota are building these days. Honda can’t a build a working transmission to save their lives these days and Toyota powertrains are jusr pathetic across the board. A Mazda powertain is A LOT more fuel efficient whilst simultaneously packing more hp and torque - and they are more reliable to boot despite packing way more features and technology.

I am only referring to newer models from the last few years. Things were different 5-10 years ago. Mazda was owned by ford and they only made junk. Now they own themselves and have gotten their shit together big league.


----------



## DONALDTRUMPSHAIR (Dec 28, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> Hondas and Toyotas are yesterday's workhorses. Things change and you are all way behind the times. Subaru and Mazda make the best stuff these days. Specific models I would use for ridershare are crosstrek and mazda6.
> 
> Probably more expensive compared to others in the class but they are much higher quality cars than what Honda and Toyota are building these days. Honda can't a build a working transmission to save their lives these days and Toyota powertrains are jusr pathetic across the board. A Mazda powertain is A LOT more fuel efficient whilst simultaneously packing more hp and torque - and they are more reliable to boot despite packing way more features and technology.
> 
> I am only referring to newer models from the last few years. Things were different 5-10 years ago. Mazda was owned by ford and they only made junk. Now they own themselves and have gotten their shit together big league.


Where are you basing this on?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> My 2012 Nissan Altima is still rolling. CVT trannies are definitely a concern. But, because their reputation is known primarily as always suspect, you might be able to pick up a bargain 2013 or newer. I understand the fluid cooling capacity was increased starting that year.
> I purchased my 2012 with 36,000 miles @ $13,500. I've put on 95,000 miles...7,800 rides. CVT hanging in there. I had a trans fluid overheated problem, but, changing fluid at dealer fixed it. Be sure to have a dealer mechanic do it cuz they have equipment that sucks all fluid out.
> On the positive side for this CVT; it makes acceleration off the line a winner...it really leaps when I need it. I drive the Strip in Las Vegas where maximum maneuverability is a very useful tool.
> That being said; I keep my fingers crossed on transmission health.
> ...


Need not worry. Nu'Shawn will by your Altima!


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

Rakos said:


> Some do...mine does...8>)
> 
> As Gomer Pyle would say....
> 
> ...


Just a heads up not all of them do. I got a 2012 at a great discount, but no UberXL for me D:


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> Ya in this day and age, doesn't matter how much money you make, the Fico is all they give a crap about.
> They used to approve pretty much anyone if they brought home $350 or more a week.
> Banks have gotten super tight with lending.
> 
> ...


Two words:

Toyota/Lexus


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

Well my credit is not good enough for a loan, so going to save cash. Probably better off buying with cash anyway.
I did test drive a Hyundai Accent and loved it. Was quite surprised by how well it handled.
However..I am scared to buy a sub-com, given the fact lyft banned them.
Do you think Uber will?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> If you've only been at this a few weeks, you should wait until you have at least a few months of experience before you think about whether you want to do this over the long term. Spend some time reading posts here and try searching for older threads on topics that are important. For many people, this is difficult to justify financially unless you're pretty careful about how you do it.


THIS^^^^!!!!!


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Lyft and Uber have updated their eligible vehicle list, none of the Nissan Versa's are eligible anymore, and most of the Prius as well. There is a in my area with a Ford Fusion that currently has 250,000 on it, he does Uber/Lyft 3/4 time. He's a producer on a local radio show, so they have talked about it. He religiously follows the severe service vehicle maintenance schedule, he uses both the dealer and an Independent shop for repairs. His one piece of advice on it, was to find an Indy shop that understands the severe stresses put on vehicle used for this kind of work.

Truthfully, I would try to find a small SUV and run the wheels off it.

Please see this list of ineligible vehicles for Lyft
https://s3.amazonaws.com/lyft-assets/helpcenter/Policies/subcompact_vehicle_requirements.pdf
This is the updated Uber vehicle list, if you notice, Hyundai Accent and Nissan Versa are not on the list.
https://ride.guru/content/newsroom/uber-car-requirements-2018-eligible-car-makes-models


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

it's funny u call cars over priced. but want it to last 300k plus. wise up..maybe buy outside your market. ebay etc.. fly thier and ship it home...
stay away like that guy says yarnis... or versa...platforms are stopping them soon..
Prius. Corolla. are the best


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> So I've been ubering a few weeks and love it. Meet new people and make decent money. Around $500 a week before gas.
> 
> My current car is a 2007 Saturn Ion, getting up there in miles and age. So I am looking to replace it in about 5 months once I get a little money saved up.
> 
> ...


Lyft is going to ban the versa and Yaris from what i read, they may have 5 belts but try , putting 4 heffers in a yaris, Maybe in like May,JMO


----------



## B0hemianBoy (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned earlier in the thread (I've not got time to read all six pages) but if I were you and you're looking for a dedicated rideshare vehicle go and look over buying a SALVAGE TITLE car; you're not looking to resell it, but you are looking for value and this should deliver it.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

I didn't think Uber allowed salvage title.


----------



## B0hemianBoy (Oct 7, 2016)

yes, I just checked - and you're right; sorry for my uninformed information (it's been a while since I drove for any platform)


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Need not worry. Nu'Shawn will by your Altima!


I look forward to seeing it fly by me doing 97mph on a local Dallas area interstate...

Why insurance rates for all Nissan sedans and Dodge Chargers/Challengers aren't sky high is a real mystery. I just assumed they didn't come with brake pedals.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

PlanoGuber said:


> I look forward to seeing it fly by me doing 97mph on a local Dallas area interstate...
> 
> Why insurance rates for all Nissan sedans and Dodge Chargers/Challengers aren't sky high is a real mystery. I just assumed they didn't come with brake pedals.


I concur. The Altima has become the new ghetto ride!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 312k on my '07 Camry Hybrid. No issues apart from the suspension has got a little crashy and boomy over the potholes.
> 
> To OP: avoid anything American, Italian and especially German. They're endless money pits. Check out Scotty Kilmer's YouTube channel - he gives car advice and it's free of BS and error.


He's also sponsored... Garbage channel


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> He's also sponsored... Garbage channel


Can you give an example of a product he's promoted that you think is no good?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Can you give an example of a product he's promoted that you think is no good?


Would be easier if you picked a single video and I could rip it apart accordingly....I remember him saying don't but a certain car because the thermostat went bad. They all go bad


----------



## Elmer Fuud (Mar 1, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> If you've only been at this a few weeks, you should wait until you have at least a few months of experience before you think about whether you want to do this over the long term. Spend some time reading posts here and try searching for older threads on topics that are important. For many people, this is difficult to justify financially unless you're pretty careful about how you do it.
> 
> You have to make sure you're figuring your costs properly before you know how much you're really making. Saying that you're making $500 before gas doesn't mean anything until you accurately figure how much you're spending on gas, other operating costs, how much mileage you're putting on your car, how many hours you're spending driving to make that money, etc. Just as a rough example, if you grossed $500 but spent $100 on gas, and worked 40 hours, you're making $10 an hour at best, and you haven't even figured vehicle depreciation in yet.
> 
> ...


Well, I got my 2008 Toyota Prius used with 260K miles back in August of last year for $2950.00 I did the carfax and pulled the previous owners maintenance records and found that the car was well serviced. So I took a chance! The car has paid for itself in money made with Uber and money saved in GAS! I get on average 46 mpg! Additionally, the 15,000 miles plus maintenance that I just wrote off in taxes have me in the black big time! I tripled my gas mileage over the 2001 Acura TL I had! The money you make and save with a Prius should pay for the car easily. Yes, I had to buy tires, yes I get frequent oil changes, next I'm going to change all the drive belts and purchase the Waylens 360 dash cam! Find a good used Prius! I'm seriously thinking about getting another one, maybe 2014 or 2015... they get around 54 mpg!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

100hoursuber said:


> I'm 1 and half year.
> View attachment 303499


You may only make $2.80/hr on Uber but at least you got a Kakao talk message from your hot Korean girlfriend?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Get a Corolla IM.


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Rarely maybe but mine did at 7 years 8 months and 120K miles. Warranty in Texas is 8 years/100K miles. Toyota Corporate refused to help at all.


Prius' are pieces of crap. 10-20% of them have hybrid battery failures after 9 to 11 years after they are first purchased. Its not so much about the mileage but about how much you drive it that will determine how long it lasts. Lots of ppl get other cars after 5-7 years of owning a Prius' and leave it sitting around. Then after a while they turn it on and see the red triangle of death and also see that they're past the warranty period.

There are many horror stories out there with people owning 10+ year old Prius' with less than 150k miles. Some well below at 90k miles


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Elmer Fuud said:


> Well, I got my 2008 Toyota Prius used with 260K miles back in August of last year for $2950.00 I did the carfax and pulled the previous owners maintenance records and found that the car was well serviced. So I took a chance! The car has paid for itself in money made with Uber and money saved in GAS! I get on average 46 mpg! Additionally, the 15,000 miles plus maintenance that I just wrote off in taxes have me in the black big time! I tripled my gas mileage over the 2001 Acura TL I had! The money you make and save with a Prius should pay for the car easily. Yes, I had to buy tires, yes I get frequent oil changes, next I'm going to change all the drive belts and purchase the Waylens 360 dash cam! Find a good used Prius! I'm seriously thinking about getting another one, maybe 2014 or 2015... they get around 54 mpg!


great post brother


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> great post brother


What about rust on older cars like Prius 2014 and 2015?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What about rust on older cars like Prius 2014 and 2015?


??????????throw some bondo on it


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> ??????????throw some bondo on it


Body work would exceed the value of the vehicles, it they have rust on them?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Uberdise said:


> So I've been ubering a few weeks and love it. Meet new people and make decent money. Around $500 a week before gas.
> 
> My current car is a 2007 Saturn Ion, getting up there in miles and age. So I am looking to replace it in about 5 months once I get a little money saved up.
> 
> ...


 I would use a Pinto if they would let me , The car should match the rates


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

I would stay away from Nissan, I suggest Toyota or Honda. 
Just curious, how does selling on Ebay put a lot of miles on your car?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> I would use a Pinto if they would let me , The car should match the rates


i'd go with the Yugo myself


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> i'd go with the Yugo myself


Pinto


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> i'd go with the Yugo myself


maybe even a gremlin


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> True. I have that ability. I also do most of my own work.
> 
> It's not for everyone. But if you know s good mechanic that can help you when you find one (and they are out there) and shop aggressively, it is doable.
> 
> ...


Same here, I buy cars that need work and do all the repairs myself, I don't ride share anymore but I use them for deliveries...If I financed a car it wouldn't be for Uber or Lyft.



Juggalo9er said:


> Pinto


I'll take a Chevy Chevette?


----------



## OutoftheAshes (Aug 18, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> Never tried it. Other PAX told me it's not very popular here.
> 
> 
> ABS was an option for my car, sadly. It was only standard on the redline. I've had the whole front end apart, no ABS sensors. I've slid 20-25 feet on ice before going 10mph, it's not fun.


Have a Cobalt with no ABS since it was an option on that model and I bought it pre-owned. Drive it like an older car and try to get aquainted with the emergency brake for those sharp icy turns.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

OutoftheAshes said:


> Have a Cobalt with no ABS since it was an option on that model and I bought it pre-owned. Drive it like an older car and try to get aquainted with the emergency brake for those sharp icy turns.


Enjoy that ride. LOL. Welcome to the board @OutoftheAshes.


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

Uberdise said:


> So I've been ubering a few weeks and love it. Meet new people and make decent money. Around $500 a week before gas.
> 
> My current car is a 2007 Saturn Ion, getting up there in miles and age. So I am looking to replace it in about 5 months once I get a little money saved up.
> 
> ...


If there's nothing wrong with the Ion, then you'd be an idiot to get another car. Spend $400 on good winter tires and another $400 for rims to put them on so that you don't need to go to the mechanic every time you want them out. Buy the Jack and other tools needed to remove the lugnuts and change the tires yourself. There, you've spent close to $1000 and extended the life of your car by about 3 years! Isn't that better than financing $10-15k for a used Prius with a battery that can go boom at any time? I think only experienced drivers should buy old Priuses since the only way to get ahead is to work on them yourself. Otherwise you're asking to be financially raped by the dealership. Unless you're REAL handy wrenching, DO NOT f*ck with these high voltage batteries! If your Ion does decide to take a sh*t tomorrow-get a Camry. Virtually every cab in America drives one for a reason.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

For the Prius, dig more in details about eligibility of car requirements. I have seen somewhere that Lyft no longer allow to take them into their ride share business.


----------

